# Booked my first riding lesson!



## DA2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have ridden on and off since I was little and have never become a fully competent rider. I have confidence issues from the stopping & starting combined with horses that definitely have personality! 

I have been recommended a riding centre and have booked in for my first lesson in a while for Monday..I can't wait! 

A little scared at the same time..any tips greatly received!


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sure you'll love it  

No advice really but you're post brought to mind and made me chuckle about the lessons I had last year to brush up before I got my horse! I couldn't remember my left and right and firgure of eights were totally beyond me  Made myself look like a right prat I did  
2nd lesson was excellent and so were the rest but Oh gosh I nearly didn't go back - glad I did though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

You'll be fine, they'll never give you a difficult horse to ride to start with, you'll find it a breeze. The instructor will help you too.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

My tip is don't be afraid to ask them to slow down or explain why you are doing something. I bought my 2 year old cob a few years back now. While he was growing up I thought id have lessons get me back into things, as id only been hacking out for a while. The amount of things I no longer understood. That first couple of lessons just get a feel for riding again. Stick with it and things will click into place. My horse is now 5 and we have lessons togther


----------



## wannabe dogowner (Feb 24, 2013)

I used to run a riding school for many years. It's good you have had a riding centre recommended......hopefully it is also BHS approved?

Without fail, the first time I booked someone in I gave them the most placid horse I had available. So don't worry!
My only advice is to enjoy it, but be honest with your instructor. If you are nervous, it is far better to say so than to brazen it out. If it is a private lesson this is easier, but don't feel under pressure in a group situation to keep up with the rest.
good luck


----------



## DA2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone - getting very excited as its tomorrow!  Yes its a private lesson (school policy for first lesson) and BHS approved (HC in most areas). Its facilities certainly seem excellent from their website. Its about 40 mins away from me, but if its a good school, it will be worth the drive!


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

how did it go?


----------



## DA2013 (Feb 28, 2013)

It was AMAZING!!! 

Horse was lovely, instructor was great - I learnt concepts I had never even heard of before and tried a few new things out - like walk to canter, instead of trot to canter!

We did trot, sitting trot and a few strides of canter - we weren't originally going to do Canter until I was more confident but the instructor said I was doing very well and could give it a go if I wanted. I figured it was better to try earlier rather than later.

Booked in another lesson for Fri 22nd - sticking to private lessons just to get me back into the swing of things and then I will join a group!


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

sounds brilliant! I think private is definatly the way to go, sounds as though you have really got into the swing of it quickly, the difference a good horse and instructor makes


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

makes me miss riding even more, i must start up again but its soooo expensive


----------



## Matta (Mar 23, 2013)

Try to be calm before you jump on your horse. Stay focused and do not make sudden movements. You will be fine. I was 7 years old for my first lesson


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> makes me miss riding even more, i must start up again but its soooo expensive


Me as well, but I am too old & too stiff to start again.:001_rolleyes:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MrRustyRead said:


> makes me miss riding even more, i must start up again but its soooo expensive





Valanita said:


> Me as well, but I am too old & too stiff to start again.:001_rolleyes:


Me too but the pony I used to ride was pts just before Christmas  The stables I use only have one other suitable and I don't really like riding her  That plus the cost has stopped me but then I see the sun shining like today and I think I should go back.
Good luck DA - it sounds as if you are doing really well :thumbup1:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Me too but the pony I used to ride was pts just before Christmas  The stables I use only have one other suitable and I don't really like riding her  That plus the cost has stopped me but then I see the sun shining like today and I think I should go back.
> Good luck DA - it sounds as if you are doing really well :thumbup1:


The last horse I rode was PTS too. Seymour must have been nearer 40 than 30, he got arthritus in his forelegs sadly & kept falling. We had stopped riding him before that & he was on Butte, but he started falling in the field too & it wasn't fair to let him suffer. He was a ex hunter. Brilliant in traffic.

Seymour the last day I rode him.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely old boy.
Tribby was a little bay New Forest pony about 28 years old. I'd ridden her out the week before but a few days later she collapsed and couldn't get up again  Not sure what the problem was but I still miss her even though she wasn't mine  The other pony is a skewbald cob mare with the strongest neck on her and a mind of her own - I feel as if my arms have been pulled out of their sockets when I've ridden her out. It's a constant battle with her and not what I need at my age - I know the youngsters who go to the stables love riding her though.
Sorry DA - didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Me as well, but I am too old & too stiff to start again.:001_rolleyes:





lymorelynn said:


> Me too but the pony I used to ride was pts just before Christmas  The stables I use only have one other suitable and I don't really like riding her  That plus the cost has stopped me but then I see the sun shining like today and I think I should go back.
> Good luck DA - it sounds as if you are doing really well :thumbup1:


I aim to start up again in a few months time, i am forcing myself otherwise i will never do it


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MrRustyRead said:


> I aim to start up again in a few months time, i am forcing myself otherwise i will never do it


Good for you. Go for it! Let us know how you get on?


----------

